# iChat EhMac



## Ryankop (Apr 17, 2005)

Hey does anyone still go on the ehMac iChat chatroom? I'm on right now, and it's a ghost city.


----------



## tks (May 4, 2005)

didn't know there was an ehMac chat room.
meh.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

To join the ehmac group: 
In iChat, do a shift-command G and then enter "ehMac."


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

I still don't get it...maybe a full breakdown?


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

Lars and I are there right now. Come and join us!


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Open iChat
Click the File menu
Click "Go To Chat"
Type ehMac into the box that says "Chat Name"
Wait. 
You will join the chat. If no one is there it may be lonely.


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

I often just leave it open for a while and see who drops in. It is sort of like fishing... If you just drop your line in and reel it in and leave, you'll never catch anything. Patience...


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

FWIW, the iChat room is the most popular and can also be accessed by any program that supports AIM chat rooms (eg. AIM, Adium).

Also, we do have an IRC channel as seen in my signature. It's nearly always dead however.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I'm on right now...


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

BIG party in the chatroom right now. Go for it!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Okay that was fun tonight despite my being absent for 3 hours...

I got lots of people in my buddy list now.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

hanging out in iChat if anyone cares to join me for a coffee


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Ok.. it's Sunday, and I thought I would resurrect this post. I'm hangin out in the ehMac Chat on iChat  Come on over and chat for a while if you're around.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Hanging out here for a bit tonight. Come and say hello. Even lurkers welcome.


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Do you need an iSight to go in iChat?

I don't have one, so that's the only reason I ask.


----------



## Jmain (Apr 30, 2005)

Nope I think it is only text chat only. Kind of like IRC.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

*audio iChat difficulties*

I was just on the ehMac chat asking if anyone had suggestions for getting audio chatting to work, and it was suggested that I post here as well. 

My problem is that, while I'm able to make iChat connections and exchange text, I've been unable to establish audio connections. iChat says it's establishing a connection and spins for a while, then says that there is insufficient bandwidth to establish an audio connection.

The other person was also using a .Mac account and also on a high speed connection, so I don't think bandwidth was really limiting. I suspect there was a firewall blocking an audio connection somewhere, but I don't know what ports iChat uses, how to unblock these if they are blocked (I probably can't, given that the blocks are probably enforced by the ISP &/or university firewalls, not anything on either of our machines), or how to set-up using a proxy to get around this problem. Anyone have any suggestions?

Cheers


----------



## Jmain (Apr 30, 2005)

There are a few of us in the chat room now if any wish to chat


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

bryanc - This Apple Support Page should help you. There are a lot of ports, but I'm hoping the 4 listed for the Mac OS X Firewall will be all you need for your firewall. (Just use port forwarding).


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Sorry I bailed on you folks last night, looks like there was a good party going on in there.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

Make that 8.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Bump Bump.. hangin out in there.. I'll be around the whole night if anyone's up for a little chat 

rogerxredmond is my handle


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I came...I saw...I chatted...I left.
I'll try again perhaps later,
Maybe Saturday night might be a good time to get an online "Mongle" going.
("A Cross Canada Virtual ehMac Online iChat Meetup")


----------



## Cerebus (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm in there like Prego... Loving the live radio and iChat combo. Very nice! Join in everyone!


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Is it too late to join right now?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Come on In!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

way to dig up a dead thread vexel lol 

Yeah, come in everyone!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Another wonderful morning for some Coffee and a good Chat.. come on over.  I'll be here for a while.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I wish i could wake up that early vex, lol. You were weak last night, and left early....
Everyone come on in!


----------



## Sander (Apr 4, 2002)

Impromptu chatting on Tuesday "morning." Fun times. Hangover almost gone. LOL.

Cheers,

Sander


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

Mid afternoon chat anyone?

Oh wait, we're all already there! Last one in is a dirty rotten egg!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Vexel's at work and AS had to go, i have to assemble my new desk (yikes), MacT ditched us, and chea pet is having adium trouble, so everything is quiet right now..Someone come in and chat with "i stole this name"


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

How do I get into this chat? I never used iChat...

...and am too lazy to figure out how...


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I'm assuming you don't have a dot mac account, so just open up ichat and make an aol screen name (they should have button for you to click to make one) then just join the chat by going file, join chat, ehmac


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Yeah everybody come! Comprehab is harrassing me because I'm in Québec. Vexel is the DJ from 22 to 24 usually and Chea pet sometimes show up. Let's have fun on the chat!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Poor DBeeeeeerG, we aren't very nice to him  lol


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

8:33AM here in Sydney. Hangin out in the room  Holy Crap. I have no life! 

Although, Timmies is goooood!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I had some trouble waking up this morning, so my visit to the room was slightly delayed... Nevertheless, it is always "hoppin" in the ehmac chat room..


----------



## VVA88IT (Aug 21, 2005)

Out of Town right now and using someone else's PC ... so I guess I shouldn't mess up her computer by installing AIM to join ichat


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

The Chat is hopping this evening. Come on over, catch up with everyone


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Wow, you guys are chatterboxes! I love this . But dial up is so slow, its just too hard to keep up. Still, new favorite chatting spot. No doubt, you'll see me in there more often.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Your a great addition to the room AA


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Just giving a bump and a Come on Over post.  Come chat with some friends from ehMac.


----------



## Denjira (Jan 23, 2005)

Im probably the most annoying ehmac chatter


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

It's close, between you and DBeeeeerg  lol


----------



## Denjira (Jan 23, 2005)

who's DBeeeerg?! must remove...


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

His real ehmac user name is DBerG, but it evolved into DBeeeeeeeeeeerg in the chat room.


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

lol This thread has become somewhat of a chatroom itself. DBerG seems like a nice guy. A bit on the weird side, but hey he's fr... okay I won't go there! But seriously he's a good guy so don't you guys be too hard on him. He means well, even if he isn't making any sense half of the time.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I like 'em, I like 'em a lot.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

DBerg is a great guy! You guys should go easier on him.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

We aren't actually hard on DBeeeeeeerG...Just joke with him sometimes.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

The quietest day/evening the room has seen in a while....COME ON IN


----------



## Denjira (Jan 23, 2005)

Dberg wherever you are.. get in here!


----------



## iHalo (Sep 1, 2005)

it seems its hard to find the chatroom filled


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

That's because it's not Fillable  

You came in on a slow time for sure.. check it out some evening.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Vexel - It is actually fillable. An AIM Chat room can't support more then 23 (or is 27?) people at one time.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

I just went to the chat room the first time today. Not too many people but I found the chat great. I will come back in the eve sometime


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

The Chatroom is rather harmless. It's good place to get immediate tech support. Heck, we even had MacNutt in there for awhile. It was also nice to see SINC drop in.

So don't be shy and drop on in if you are curious.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Chealion said:


> Vexel - It is actually fillable. An AIM Chat room can't support more then 23 (or is 27?) people at one time.


 seriously? I thought I've been in one with more than that at one time or another! Oh well.. suppose I'm probably wrong anyway.  Good to know 

And yes.. the Chatroom is a great place to hang out. If your interested.. as ArtistSeries mentioned.. take a drop in.. you might just like it


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Come on in folks.. it's only early


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Another great night in the Chatroom, come on over for a little chatting. 

ArtistSeries, jfpoole, Sander and Comprehab are hangin out with yours truly.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Yes, come in if you feel like being abused and harrased by vexel. *cries in corner*

Juuuuust kidding.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

bump bump.. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Happy chatting.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Coming!


----------



## mypowerbook (Oct 17, 2005)

I went to file but it will not let me chose go to chat ??? can you email me the info Please


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Was nice to talk to everyone tonight again...just like old times


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

mypowerbook - Have you signed in using an AOL or .Mac account?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Well.. it's a Snow Day here. Come on in  I'll be hangin out most of the day.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Comin! I see many ehMac members connected, but we need more people on the public chatroom.


----------



## Canuckmakem (Jan 12, 2006)

In there now.... come join the fun.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Hangin out with a few beers for the night! Come on in!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

In here again.. DRINKIN!


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Vexel said:


> In here again.. DRINKIN!


That was a great evening, listening to your music, while troubleshooting stuff . Thanks again Vexel for the music and we hope to see more users downloading the stream and coming to ehMac's chatroom!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey folks, nothing on the go this evening, thought I would get the Chatroom going again.. come on in!


----------



## cqueen2 (Oct 9, 2008)

Does anyone still use the ichat room??


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Whoo for ehMac Chat! I'm drinkin some spirits and chillin.. oh, and streamin some tunes


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

Vexel said:


> Whoo for ehMac Chat! I'm drinkin some spirits and chillin.. oh, and streamin some tunes



Eh, where's the chatroom? (Tried chatroom in iChat, but no go, says service unavailable)


----------



## lmbrrt (Dec 22, 2004)

working for me.
Just signed on couple of others there


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Hanging out for a little while tonight.. if you're bored.. drop by.


----------

